
In Negotiations, Givers Are Smarter Than Takers - ohjeez
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/03/27/smarter-living/negotiation-tips-giver-taker.html
======
downerending
> Tit-for-tat works fine in one-shot interactions.

No. The whole point of tit-for-tat is that it's a good strategy for
iterations. It's irrelevant for one-shot interactions.

This article is sort of aspirational and feel-good, but goes too light on the
harsh reality that many negotiations _are_ one-shot, and being the good guy in
those is a great way to get creamed. (Been there.)

